# green community west layout



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

hi

does anyone have a layout of the villas and there numbers at GCW as im viewing saturday and want to get an idea where they are

thanks


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

dubaibound3 said:


> ...layout of the villas and there numbers at GCW


"There" numbers are very confusing in GCW since all streets are curved and the numbering system is logical, IMHO.

I have even asked for the lay-out at the GC office, with no success. So good luck...

However, the real estate agent should know the villa locations, and I pretty much learned where they are after the 2nd house - keeping up with the general direction from the main gate. There are only 2 gates, with one (between GCE and GCW) fully operational so not too difficult to keep track.

You could also print out from Google-Earth the top view of GCW, and ask the agent to point to the villa locations if you are lost.


----------



## iiisteveiii (Nov 8, 2011)

*Green Community*

I have a number of properties in Green Community and plans in both the East and West. 

What's your e-mail address?


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

iiisteveiii said:


> I have a number of properties in Green Community and plans in both the East and West.
> 
> What's your e-mail address?


my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## iiisteveiii (Nov 8, 2011)

sent...


----------

